# Dropbox: z.B Musik teilen, legal oder illegal?



## Bakus2012 (25. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mich gerade gefragt, ob man bsw. Musik per Cloud-Service, wie z.B Dropbox, teilen kann. Bsw. ein Freund würde einen Link seines Musik-Ordners schicken (kein anderer hätte ja darauf Zugriff, nur diejenigen, die einen Link seines Ordner haben, oder?) und man würde die Dateien downloaden.

Ist da prinzipiell gesehen eigentlich illegal oder legal? Da einerseits man es ja nicht öffentlich verteilt (Privatkopie bzw. Kopie für bekannte Personen), andererseits aber auch zu mindestens teilweise gegen das Urheberrecht verstößt.


Was denkt bzw. wisst ihr darüber? Leider haben wir ja noch Gesetzte der 80iger Jahre bezüglich des Urheberrechts, Respekt, dass die angeblich immer noch als "verwendbar" gelten, in einer total anderen Ähre des Internet-Netzwerkes... 


Über Wissenswertes von Euch wären wohl viele dankbar..


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. Dezember 2013)

Macht es einfach , stress gibt es da nicht. Hald ned herumerzählen und teilen des Links. Macht den Link , lads runter und lösche ihn wieder.^^


----------



## Bakus2012 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich möchte das nicht machen, da hast mich wohl falsch verstanden... 

Ich habe mit meinem Bruder gewettet, dass Musik/Film etc.-Material auch über Cloud-Services nicht erlaubt ist bzw. erlaubt ist.

Wenn dass so ist, wie du geschrieben hast, verliere ich wohl 5€


----------



## Yellowbear (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die 5€ bist du ziemlich sicher los.
Das ist eine ganz normale Privatkopie, wenn es sich um eine legale Quelle handelt und du kein Geld damit verdienst. Weitergeben an einige gute Bekannte darf man dank Privatkopie ja auch und solange die Musik nicht öffentlich (aka jedermann) zugänglich ist, ist das Medium Dropbox kein Problem.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Dezember 2013)

Jop, solange du sie aus einer legalen Quelle hast und dabei keinen (technisch wirksamen) Kopierschutz umgehen musst, darfst du für gute Bekannte eine Privatkopie erstellen. Zumindest hab ich das so mitbekommen.

Du darfst natürlich nicht deine eigene Tauschbörse aufmachen. So nach dem Motte: "Hier der Dropbox-Ordner, ladet alle eure Musik hoch und nehmt euch was euch gefällt. Und verteilt den Link an alle Bekannte weiter."


----------



## Bakus2012 (25. Dezember 2013)

Schade,

ich war mir so  sicher, dass das verboten ist...

Naja, den Theard darf ich ihm jetzt nicht zeigen  jetzt muss ich irgendetwas im Internet heraussuchen (Artikel/Bericht), in dem die Rede von "Unklar" oder wenigstens "teilweise verboten" ist.

Habt ihr da was von gefunden?


MfG Bakus2012.


----------



## Yellowbear (25. Dezember 2013)

Bakus2012 schrieb:


> Naja, den Theard darf ich ihm jetzt nicht zeigen  jetzt muss ich irgendetwas im Internet heraussuchen (Artikel/Bericht), in dem die Rede von "Unklar" oder wenigstens "teilweise verboten" ist.



Ernsthaft? Wettschulden sind Ehrenschulden.


----------



## loser321 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde dazu stehen verloren zu haben. Ehre und so.
Bezahl...


----------



## Bakus2012 (25. Dezember 2013)

Habe auch leider Nichts gefunden 

Tja, aber ihr habt Recht, Einfach wegen der Ehre 

Trotzdem Danke Euch  (Obwohl ich verloren habe  )


----------

